# Floatel - Northwich - May09



## ermi1977 (May 5, 2009)

The floatel opened in the late 80's and is moored on the River Weaver off
London Road, it is believed to be the only one of its kind in the country. 
and has gallantly survived all the river has thrown at it, including rising above flooding,
which affected the town centre. The Hotel is attached to the
riverside with chains and basically floats like a boat.

In October 2006 the fire brigade had to be called when staff noticed there was
something wrong in the early hours of the morning.
Cheshire fire service were called and spent several hours pumping water out which had
seeped into the hull. However, guests were not evacuated and no water seeped into the
hotel itself.


----------



## jonney (May 5, 2009)

Nice one guys, Premier Inn are building something similar at Hartlepool Marina as a floating extension to the land based one they have there.


----------



## Bryag (May 5, 2009)

What a brilliant place. It has not been vacant too long by the length of the shoots on those tatties I have some in the cupboard of a similar length.

Great find guys, thanks for sharing.  Any ideas what the future holds for this?


----------



## ermi1977 (May 5, 2009)

Yeh it only cllosed in Jan this year, we've looked at it a few times but never got in however Enviromental protection have been in to set a pump running (the place is slowly sinking it seems.) 

British Waterways are wanting to redevelop the whole area so I guess it will probably go unless a buyer is found soonish.


----------



## Krypton (May 6, 2009)

It looks in fab condition inside. Im sure the Famous Grouse tasted ok?


----------



## swanseamale47 (May 6, 2009)

It always supprises me that they leave so much behind when they close a place up, I often wonder why it isn't sold off. Nice explore though, and drinks as well, jammy beggers!


----------



## Foxylady (May 7, 2009)

Nice, unusual find, guys! 
I've got a kettle just like that one in pic 4.


----------



## Richard Davies (May 7, 2009)

jacko159 said:


> It looks in fab condition inside. Im sure the Famous Grouse tasted ok?



Better than what's in that cup?

An almost literal Mary Celeste, just like no-one turned up one day.

How easy would it be to tow this to another location?


----------



## crickleymal (May 7, 2009)

What an unusual explore, I'm jealous!


----------



## ermi1977 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments folks, it was a nice feeling to know we were some of the first people in since it closed.



Richard Davies said:


> .
> 
> How easy would it be to tow this to another location?



According to old news reports its pretty much just chained in place, so other than removing the power, water and waste connections I guess not too hard.


----------



## james.s (May 7, 2009)

I went to this town with the couts about a year ago, it looked derelict then, I wondered what it was.
Nice explore


----------



## plumjam (May 8, 2009)

swanseamale47 said:


> It always supprises me that they leave so much behind when they close a place up, I often wonder why it isn't sold off. Nice explore though, and drinks as well, jammy beggers!



This is often the case when houses are put up for auction where the previous owner is deceased 
and the sale is being arranged by solicitors or executor who may live many miles away or overseas.
I recall going to the viewing for a house auction in West London the last time we had a recession,
it was crammed full of old 78 records and magazines from the ‘50s –i thought of bidding just to get
the contents of the house, and then resell the house.
Nice one Ermi – is it for sale or rent ?


----------



## Krypton (May 8, 2009)

Richard Davies said:


> Better than what's in that cup?
> 
> An almost literal Mary Celeste, just like no-one turned up one day.
> 
> How easy would it be to tow this to another location?



Very but im sue someone would notice


----------



## Richard Davies (May 8, 2009)

jacko159 said:


> Very but im sue someone would notice



Thanks, I was thinking on the lines that it would be possible to sell it to someone who wanted it elsewhere.


----------



## EmoKidMat (May 9, 2009)

did anyone notice the lights on? :/ because we noticed when we went that the whole hotel was still wired and on its a really cool place and strangely intact? not been "CHAV ATTACKED" yet


----------



## goodeavens (May 9, 2009)

Nice explore  Stayed at the "Boatel" in Amsterdam last year, it wasn`t that smart


----------



## ermi1977 (May 15, 2009)

EmoKidMat said:


> did anyone notice the lights on? :/ because we noticed when we went that the whole hotel was still wired and on its a really cool place and strangely intact? not been "CHAV ATTACKED" yet



When did you go? the power was still on when we went but when we left we turned off all but the supply that was running the water pumps.


----------



## EmoKidMat (May 23, 2009)

ermi1977 said:


> When did you go? the power was still on when we went but when we left we turned off all but the supply that was running the water pumps.



well when we went we went at night and the thing was lit up like a christmas tree  and it was pristene inside but then w viseted again then next week and the place was a mess we could hear smashing upstairs so we investigated and there were a group of chavs doing the place over. we have recently visited and the power has now been completly cut and the whole place is a picture of distruction :/ FUCKING CHAVS! 
we did try to secure he door on the way out but the wido was smashed :/ th pumps have also been removed now.

Mat x


----------



## smileysal (May 23, 2009)

Sheep, Fairygirl and I started to have a look at this earlier on today, and we only went inside a little, and it looks like the pikey's are stripping it out as we speak. Copper pipes had been cut, wires all cut off and dangling down to the floor. Was in a dreadful state, needless to say, we didn't venture in very far, and turned around and came back out again. Had been wanting to see inside since Ernie's pics had gone up, now it's bad.

It looks like the ground floor rooms on the car park side of the floatel are about a foot under water too. 

 Sal


----------



## ermi1977 (May 23, 2009)

Gutted to hear the pikey and chav reports I had wanted to go back for another look around.

Bugger work for keeping me away.


----------



## Mr Sam (May 24, 2009)

id love a place like that, just jump off the deck with the kayak!

get them spuds planted in some random place


----------



## Locksley (Feb 15, 2010)

Just an update, went past here a month or two back and all trace of it had gone, there's nowt left now


----------



## kevsy21 (Feb 15, 2010)

Locksley said:


> Just an update, went past here a month or two back and all trace of it had gone, there's nowt left now



it got demolised and carted away,shame would have liked to have seen it


----------



## casio123 (Feb 16, 2010)

Very eirie,28 days later meets floating boat  nice to see some thing different for change.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 16, 2010)

What an awesome report! You guys done a great job getting in and photographing it while it was mint. Does it rock at all?  shame it didn't stay preserved for longer for other explorers!


----------



## Gorecki (Feb 16, 2010)

This place is great!!!
I've never seen anything like it 
I <3 hotel tea, those wee kettles are ace!!


----------



## kevsy21 (Feb 16, 2010)

surprised the chavs never burnt it out years ago.but,it was an interesting place,everything untouched.


----------

